# Photokina 2008 - Germany



## Alex_B (Jul 4, 2008)

Just wondering, if anyone from the forum plans to visit the Photokina this year:
http://photokina.en.koelnmesse.info/thefair/dates_opening_times.php

It is quite close to my place, so I will probably not miss it, maybe even go there several times that week, just like 2 years ago


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 9, 2008)

bump


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm going to say maybe. I'm going to have my assistant look into hotel rooms and all that, see what's possible for me.


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 12, 2008)

Getting a hotel room in Düsseldorf is always a pain during major events. I would guess it is the same in Cologne. So better arrange well in advance or be prepared to stay in places further away.

Another possibility is alway to fly in just for the day.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 12, 2008)

I might consider spending the weekend in Bochum and travel from there? Always hoping for there not being any important swim meet where Sabine needs to be taken to, and also ... :er: ... hoping/fearing :shock: it won't be the VERY weekend when Florian moves out and to Greifswald!?!?! *gulp* That said, I must now say: I really don't know ... ale:


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 13, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> hoping/fearing :shock: it won't be the VERY weekend when Florian moves out and to Greifswald!?!?! *gulp* That said, I must now say: I really don't know ... ale:



Well, why not just throw him out a week earlier then?


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 13, 2008)

He will first need a place to be thrown into... Let's see when and how early that will show up.


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 30, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> He will first need a place to be thrown into... Let's see when and how early that will show up.



well, I did need 10 days from spending my first thoughts to getting a place to live next term


----------



## usayit (Sep 10, 2008)

So who is going to be the official TPF insider at Photokina?  :mrgreen:

News of some Leica fast wide angle M-mount lenses (21 and 24 Summilux) and a new Noctilux 50mm f/0.95 just reached me....  wish I could be there to see them in person.  I'm sure my bank account is happy that I can't be there.  From the looks of it, its going to be a very interesting show this year from all parties including Sony, Olympus etc.. and not just the big two.


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 18, 2008)

usayit said:


> So who is going to be the official TPF insider at Photokina?  :mrgreen:



Might be me, depends if I can make it on Wednesday .. dentist on Tuesday, garage on Thursday, nothing on Wednesday yet, yay!

Canon (5D mkII), Bibble Labs (Bibble Pro 5 Raw converter) and Zeiss (new EF mount  ) are on my list


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 21, 2008)

OK, anyone up for a Wednesday Photokina meetup?


----------



## usayit (Sep 21, 2008)

I'd love to go.. one problem.. a few thousand miles too far...   

Unfortunately, the photo plus expo in New York City isn't as interesting...


----------



## Iron Flatline (Sep 21, 2008)

I have accommodations for tomorrow night (Monday) and an invite to special Leica event introducing their new flagship product (and passed hors d'oeuvres!) but I won't be going... so I need to eat the cost of the hotel room. Anyone want a fancy suite at the Intercontinental?


----------

